# Brute 750 relocated radiator cover



## LackinFunds (Mar 2, 2012)

My brute already has the radiator on the rack but it has no protection whatsoever. Do any of you know where I can get just a cover for it? Or can make me one? Every where I see online offers just the kit with hoses and all that.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Have you tried Rubber Down or Wild boar? Call em up and see if they will just sell you the shroud / mounting hardware!


----------



## LackinFunds (Mar 2, 2012)

whoolieshop said:


> Have you tried Rubber Down or Wild boar? Call em up and see if they will just sell you the shroud / mounting hardware!


Thanks. I got ahold of wild boar and gorilla axle. They're both willing to do it.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Good deal! if you order from wild boar you may have to modify the shroud a bit, we had to bend the lower tabs down then back because the upper holes didn't line up. This was on an 05 IRS brute, and they may have changed the kits by now so your results may vary!


----------



## LackinFunds (Mar 2, 2012)

whoolieshop said:


> Good deal! if you order from wild boar you may have to modify the shroud a bit, we had to bend the lower tabs down then back because the upper holes didn't line up. This was on an 05 IRS brute, and they may have changed the kits by now so your results may vary!


I appreciate that. Mine is an 05 and I was considering there's because of the price.


----------



## Darkneck (Aug 2, 2013)

What's the asking price?


----------



## LackinFunds (Mar 2, 2012)

Darkneck said:


> What's the asking price?


I was told $30 less than full price on their website for just the shroud and mounting hardware


----------

